
An ideal Josephson junction in an ultracold 2D Fermi gas - bookofjoe
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6499/89
======
bookofjoe
[https://phys.org/news/2020-07-perspective-
superconductivity....](https://phys.org/news/2020-07-perspective-
superconductivity.html)

